# Craftsman Weedwacker 32cc will not run



## edge56 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a Craftsman Weedwacker 32cc that was given to me last year. I have never used it until this year. I tried to start the thing and it starts but then shuts right off. It may run for a total of 3 or 4 seconds. No matter what I do it will not stay running. I can give it gas or not and it makes no difference. There appears to only be a idle screw on the side of the carb and then there are two raised areas that have no screws for adjusting that I can see. Any suggestion on why it will not stay running and how to solve the problem?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First place to look for would be bad fuel lines and/or filter. Could also need a good carb clean and maybe a rebuild.


----------

